# Some real trouble! =( Dwarf Frogs and fish



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the whole freshwater aquarium thing, but Ive read several books and had long talks with the fishkeepers at several local pet stores. This is a college dorm tank, so several of the fish have survived the four hour drive home for the winter break, no casualties. 

Ive had things up and running for about a month now, and Ive run into some problems. The tank is very clean, but its cycled and everything [not like new new clean]. I test Ph and all that and everything checks out fine, and ive been very cafeful to keep non fish things [chemicals, decor etc] away from them. I tried adding dwarf frogs like 2 weeks back, and the next day one died. I asked the petsmart lady about it, but since none of the fish have ever been sick or died she suggested it was just the frog in question, so she exchanged it with another frog from another shipment. Well, that one died too, so i went ahead and cleaned the tank [no chemicals] and stocked up on fish medications just in case. I originally got 2 dwarf frogs, and one of those, and his replacement both died. The second of the original two lasted for about two weeks, and was fine and normal last night. No bloating, swelling, visible signs of illness. This morning during feeding he was floating and having troule swimming, so i isolated him and while googling treatments and what could be wrong with the little guy, he died. Like five minutes after I noticed he was sick. None of my fish in there have ever been agressive towards them either. Also, I couldnt find my second high fin platy this morning, and found him dead after a massive search. So far today has been thoroughly depressing. I dont know whats been killing these frogs, and now one of my high fins has died as well. Im looking at everyone else and they are all just fine, swimming and eating like normal. 

Currently I have a female betta, a few mixed platys [the one that just died was the only male], 3 small gouramis [have never shown aggression to other fish], and 2 young plecos [when they get larger I will get them a bigger tank but for now theyre doing ok]

I also have a smaller tank with 8 platy fry[my red wag had them a week after i bought her], an algae eater, and 3 ghost shrimp. Theyre all doing great too. 

Im wondering if I am doing something wrong for the frogs? Temperature is usually between 78-82 degrees, again pH and everything has checked out, tank isnt gross or smelly, and everyone is eating and swimming just fine. 

Whats up with my frogs? Im worried because the platy died that something may hurt my other fish. 





:fish9:


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Frogs, like loaches are more succeptible to toxins in the water "burning" them since they have no scales. Some of these toxin can be found in small amounts in tap water, copper is one that comes to mind. 

You could find something that neutralizes heavy metals and see if that helps, or just stay away from frogs for now and rule out anything else in your tank. The fact that one fish also died, might mean some kind of disease...so keep an eye out for various signs and symptoms.

BTW some medications may actually be more stressful than helpful to amphibians, loaches, inverts, so read the labels carefully.


----------

